# Seattle_Aquarist's (Roy's) Emersed Set Up



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

An APC member asked if I had any additional pictures of the emersed set up I maintain. As the current GSAS club President and the HAP chairperson I did the emersed set up to have a 'Plant Bank' of common and uncommon species available for our GSAS members. Obviously I do not grow enough of a species so a member can aquascape a whole aquarium, but I can provide a "starter" of 30+ different species that are 'snail-free' and 'algae-free'.

Here are some additional pictures of the set up. If people are interested I can also post a copy of the short article that I did for Northwest Aquaria (our club newsletter) on how to make the Peptents (soda bottle humidomes).

Questions? Just ask in this thread and I will post my answers. 
-Roy


----------



## heartnet

The soda bottle humidity domes looks very interesting. I would greatly appreciate it if you could upload some more information about it, or provide a link. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigstick120

What are the containers with the yellow lids?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi bigstick120,

Those are the 'Peptent' I make from cut off Pepsi bottles. They make excellent humidomes for smaller specimens of emersed plants.

@heartnet - I posted how to make the 'Peptent' on Google Blogger because it had embedded pictures.

http://seattleaquarist.blogspot.com/?view=classic

If you have any other questions just ask.


----------



## Michael

Thanks for posting this! One of our members has begun a similar emersed "plant bank" for DFW-APC, and we are visiting her for our next meeting.


----------



## Newt

Very nice Roy.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Michael and Newt,

Thanks for the kind comments! A member PM'd me and asked about the lights and what substrate I am currently using. Here is what I told them.

"Each shelf has a 48" 'shop light' fixture with 2X40 watt bulbs suspended above it; one bulb is 'daylight' (about 6500K) and the other bulb is 'cool white' (about 5000K). The fixtures are all operated off of one heavy duty timer.

As mentioned I currently use coir pots. I have been doing this for almost a year and my substrate preference has changed over that period. First I used ADA Amazonia I but it is expensive and seemed to promote cyanobacteria (blue-green algae/BGA) outbreaks. Then I tried using only Turface (heat treated montmorillonite clay) but because it contains no nutrients I had to fertilize frequently to maintain growth. Currently I use Scotts Miracle Grow Potting Mix (not 'moisture control') covered by 1/4" of montmorillonite clay or cheap non-clumping/no fragrance kitty litter to keep fungus from growing on the potting mix and make it easier to spot a BGA early. The fertilizer in the potting mix lasts for about 3 months. I augment the fertilizer in the substrate with Miracle-Gro® Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food which I use at 1/2 strength every couple of weeks when I water."


----------



## asukawashere

I find the "peptents" very amusing... both the name and the shape of them. Like little plant eggs...

I also am totally jealous of that erio flower. Very cool.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chrislewistx

Hi Roy,

Great setup. I have really enjoyed reading about your setup, and I love the pictures. Thank you for sharing.

One question on the little Peptents (soda bottle humidomes). Do you use these to jump start plants from submerged to emersed condition, or are these used to continually maintain the plants?

Also, can you elaborate on the setup in this particular picture? I have been wondering if people used anything in the "emersed tube gardens" for water flow. In this picture I see a little pump or powerhead. Also, in this one you seem to have the fiber pots on an eggcrate like material in a plastic tube. Is there a top on this container? If not how are you maintaining humidity? Do you have an overall picture of this particular setup, and maybe some more details on it?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi chrislewistx,

I use the 'Peptents' for several functions. When moving a plant from submerged to emersed growth the high humidity helps prevent the plant from dehydrating and going into shock. They are great for keeping smaller species like P. helferi, P. erectus, Helanthium tenellum, H.C., A. nana 'Petite', and Erio parkeri. Plants grown in high humidity typically have a thinner leaf cuticle which also makes it easier to move them from emersed to submerged growth.

Yes, in the growing vats (which are Sterilite 16 qt opaque containers) I use a Hagen Elite Mini internal filter for circulation and filtration. In order to keep the filter submerged I have to fill the containers up about 3" with water. When I do that the smaller 2 1/2" coir pots would be submerged so I raise them up on the eggcrate material you see in the picture which I cut our from 48" X 24" white eggcrate lighting panel material which I purchase by the sheet at Home Depot or Lowe's. I don't use the thick plastic covers that come with the Sterilite containers because they block too much light. I use clear 'cracked ice' acrylic panels that I purchase by the sheet or 1/2 sheet at Home Depot or Lowes.

Keep in mind this is not a "growing" operation where I am trying to grow a lot of plants to sell. I am trying to maintain a stock of some of the more difficult to locate plants so our GSAS members can get 'starter portions' for their 'scapes when they need them.

If you have more questions just ask.


----------



## Sjb1987

very nice...if only my wife understood the "hobby"


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Sjb1987,

lol, my emersed setup is relegated to the garage. She puts up with a few tanks in the house but somehow she feels the emersed setup doesn't go with the decor!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

I decided to do a quick inventory of what I am growing emersed and this is what I have in the mad plant-scientist lab currently.

Currently I am growing the following plants in my emersed set-up.
Anubias minima
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Bacopa salzmannii
Ceratopteris cornuta
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne nurii
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Bronze'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'
Cryptocoryne usterianna x walkeri
Eriocaulon parkeri
Eleocharis sp. (tall)
Eleocharis sp. 'Belem'
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Helanthium tenellum
Hydrocotyle sp 'Japan'
Hygrophila lancea
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
Hygrophila polysperma 'Tiger'
Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
Ludwigia brevipes x arcuata
Ludwigia glandulosa
Ludwigia sp. 'Red'
Marsilea minuta
Penthorum sedoides
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Ranunculus inundatus
Riccia fluitans
Staurogyne repens

lol...so many plants so little time!


----------



## chrislewistx

Now that's a list of plants...

Good job. Out of curiosity, have you run into any plants that you could not convert from submersed to emersed growth? I know not all aquatics can be grown emersed, but have you ran into any that were just extra hard to convert.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi chrislewistx,

Absolutely, there are some plants that do not grow emersed. In addition there are some plants that grow much better submerged than emersed. For example, I grow Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' in my tank(s) but it will not grow emersed. Marselea minuta and Ceratopteris cornuta grow much better submerged than emersed as does Echinodorus vesuvius.

Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan'


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

Growing plants emersed it great, but what happens when I move them from an emersed environment to submerged? To test what happens I set up a 10 gallon with 2X 10 watt 'mini florescent' 6700K bulbs, inert SafeTSorb #7941 substrate, no CO2, and I use only Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and Seachem Flourish Excel (and a small piece of Flourish Tabs under the Crypt).

Here are eight species that I grew emersed and are now in a submerged environment. The Pogostemon erectus, Ludwigia sp 'Red', Hygrophila lancea, and Oldenlandia salzmannii have been in the tank about 4 weeks. The H. lancea grew so much I have had to cut it back once already. None of these have 'melted'.

The Penthorum sedoides, Cryptocorne wendtii 'Bronze', Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' (Starougyne repens / Tropica 049), and Hemianthus callitrichoides were all planted earlier this week. It is my intent to update this thread periodically so we can see how the plants do (I am especially curious if the Crypt 'melts').

10 Gallon 8/23/12


----------



## Jubs

Looking good Roy!


----------



## shane98270

Seattle aquarist, are any of these for sale? I live by Seattle, and would be interested in some of your crypts, hygro, and marsilea if possible. Just starting up a fluval spec v for some shrimp, unsure which type yet though.

Sent from my *rooted* evo design using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrislewistx

Hi Roy,

Good looking experiment you have. Did the leaves go through any kind of change from emersed to submerged growth yet? Out of curisotiy how deep did you make the SafTsorb substrate?


----------



## K Randall

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Growing plants emersed it great, but what happens when I move them from an emersed environment to submerged? To test what happens I set up a 10 gallon with 2X 10 watt 'mini florescent' 6700K bulbs, inert SafeTSorb #7941 substrate, no CO2, and I use only Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and Seachem Flourish Excel (and a small piece of Flourish Tabs under the Crypt).
> 
> Here are eight species that I grew emersed and are now in a submerged environment. The Pogostemon erectus, Ludwigia sp 'Red', Hygrophila lancea, and Oldenlandia salzmannii have been in the tank about 4 weeks. The H. lancea grew so much I have had to cut it back once already. None of these have 'melted'.
> 
> The Penthorum sedoides, Cryptocorne wendtii 'Bronze', Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' (Starougyne repens / Tropica 049), and Hemianthus callitrichoides were all planted earlier this week. It is my intent to update this thread periodically so we can see how the plants do (I am especially curious if the Crypt 'melts').
> 
> 10 Gallon 8/23/12


Vanishingly few aquarium plants "melt" when going from emersed to submersed conditions. That would be unproductive from an ecological perspective. When we more often see melt is when the plants are moved from one type of water to a very different type of water. Some plants can recover and adapt, for others, it's the end.

Tropica was one of the first nurseries to realize that they were actually giving their customers a plant with the best chance to adapt to local water conditions by selling emerse grown plants. Of course, there are other good reasons for growing them this way too. (they grow faster, no algae, no snails, ship better...) There are some plants that are true aquatics, and just can't be grown emersed, but for the MANY amphibious plants that we use in our aquariums, there is no advantage to submersed propagation. (except that people are sometimes surprised by the often DRAMATIC changes in leaf shape, size and habit when the plant reverts to its submersed form!!!)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi chrislewistx,

I moved the first four species of plants (P. erectus, L. sp 'Red', H. lancea, Oldenlandia salzmannii) from the Peptents to the 10 gallon on July 24th. To date none of the plants have 'melted', not one single leaf. In fact I have had to trim the H. lancea once and replanted the tops.

10 gallon 8/1/12









Last week (8/21) I moved the following species into the 10 gallon: Penthorum sedoides, Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' (repens/Tropica 049), Hemianthus callitrichoides, and a Cryptocoryne wendtii Bronze. It has only been less than a week but there has been no 'melt' yet, not even a leaf on the crypt!

10 gallon 8/23/12


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

K Randall said:


> Vanishingly few aquarium plants "melt" when going from emersed to submersed conditions. That would be unproductive from an ecological perspective. When we more often see melt is when the plants are moved from one type of water to a very different type of water. Some plants can recover and adapt, for others, it's the end.
> 
> Tropica was one of the first nurseries to realize that they were actually giving their customers a plant with the best chance to adapt to local water conditions by selling emerse grown plants. Of course, there are other good reasons for growing them this way too. (they grow faster, no algae, no snails, ship better...) There are some plants that are true aquatics, and just can't be grown emersed, but for the MANY amphibious plants that we use in our aquariums, there is no advantage to submersed propagation. (except that people are sometimes surprised by the often DRAMATIC changes in leaf shape, size and habit when the plant reverts to its submersed form!!!)


Hi Karen,

Thank you for the explanation; that is what I have found as well. Some plants I can move over to emersed with minimal problems, and some plants are much more difficult and will just sit there for months (or more) before adding new growth. A few plants actually seem to grow better for me submerged than emersed, specifically Marselea minuta and Helanthium tenellum to name a couple.


----------



## K Randall

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Thank you for the explanation; that is what I have found as well. Some plants I can move over to emersed with minimal problems, and some plants are much more difficult and will just sit there for months (or more) before adding new growth. A few plants actually seem to grow better for me submerged than emersed, specifically Marselea minuta and Helanthium tenellum to name a couple.


Hi Roy!

That can sometimes be because emersed conditions in nature are often much more variable than submersed conditions. So it could be that the plants that you are having trouble need different conditions than what you are currently providing to do well. I'm not sure about the Marsilea, but Helanthium tenellum is from S. western Brazil, where the "dry season" really is DRY. While the emersed plants tend to grow strongest in areas of moist, sandy soil, when Christel observed the plant in the wild, it could also be found higher up the banks in very dry ground. It might be that the Helanthium needs more air flow and less humidity than it gets in your smallish pop bottles. You might try these plants in a sand/soil mix in a more open container, slowly hardening them off to less humid conditions. They will probably still require misting, but with a little less humidity and better air flow, you might find that they really take off!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Karen,

That is very helpful advice! 

Regrettably information of the growing conditions in the wild are not available on many of the species in our hobby and sometimes the water chemistry parameters are "sketchy" at best as well.

In the presentations you have done for GSAS you do a very good job of including helpful information on the growing conditions found in your explorations (like Thailand). However my all time favorite is your presentation on Aquascaping which I still refer to often.

I'm sure you are aware that Christel Kasselmann will be visiting GSAS next month and I am really looking to her presentation and learning more about the plants she has seen in the wild and the conditions in which they were found.


----------



## Vinman409

that looks great it gives me so many ideas to think of when starting my own setup the soda bottle humidomes great idea my stuff is in the garage to my wife will have me out there soon


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Vinman409,

I'm glad you like the idea! If you have questions just post them to the thread and I will try to answer them for you.


----------



## Lusher

Guys, how do you plant from emerse water clover to submerge? Anyway nice idea.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Lusher,

I gradually over a one week period increase the humidity in the Peptents until there is no ventilation with the room air. Then I wait a week and transfer the emersed plant into my tank.


----------



## Lusher

So, it is like training the plants to adopt with very less air circulation and co2. How about the leaves will it change without dying?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Lusher,

Here is an article I did for my blog about emersed plants and transitioning them from emersed to submerged and back.

I hope it answers some of your questions.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

I just wanted to give you an update. I started moving away from coir pots at the end of last year. Currently I have probably converted over 80% of my emersed species. I like the 3" green plastic ones that I order from Charlie's greenhouse. I have some 2.25" ones that I got on Amazon or Evilbay but I find them just too small for what I want to do.

Currently for substrate I am using Miracle Grow Potting Mix (not organic) topped with less than 1/2" of Special Kitty (cheapest / non-clumping / fragrance) cat litter from Wallyworld.

I don't know about others out there doing emersed but sometimes I can get outbreaks of cyanobacteria (BGA) on the surface of my pots. I am currently experimenting with various methods of eradication that is non-toxic to fish and invertebrates.

Pogostemon helferi; looks like it is time to divide!







.


----------



## Sjb1987

Have you tried spraying the bga with water from your tank mixed with more nitrates. .then cutting your lights back a little... I dont do much emmersed setups unless it was an emergency but I did get bga when I left my lights on too long and I did higher nitrates thing and it worked pretty quickly for me


----------



## Wphan

Omg that downoi looks awesome!


----------



## binbin9

Nice stuff Roy, I'd love to pick up some plants from you


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi binbin9,

Good to hear from you, I didn't know you hung out here! lol

-Roy


----------



## binbin9

hehe, hard to spread time between too many forums. But I enjoy your emersed setups very much


----------



## UltraBlue

This is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cichlidiot

I have BGA all on my fro bit roots outside but asfar as plants and the soil very little to none at all. Not much of a pain IMO.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

I haven't updated for a while and a couple things have changed. First of all I have standardized on 3" green plastic pots. They are relatively inexpensive, reusable (I soak in bleach if re-using), and don't show algae or diatoms on the outside of the containers.

I have changed my mix a little as well. Now I put 1" of aquarium gravel on the bottom of the pots for better water access to the pots and for weight. Then I fill up to the pot to about 1" below the lip with regular Miracle Gro Potting Mix. Lastly I put a 1/2" layer of Special Kitty litter (Montmorillonite clay) over the potting mix. The clay helps to keep algae and fungi from growing on the surface of the soil in the very high humidity.

Here are some pictures of some pots I set up today. GSAS has an auction coming up in a couple of months and I wanted to be able to share some less common groundcovers so I potted up some Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba', Micranthemum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo', and Pogostemon helferi so they will be ready in time. Also pictured is my emersed tray of Micranthemum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' where I harvested the plugs for the pots. I will try to take pictures over the next several weeks as the new growth takes hold.

Emersed set up for plants species for future 'scapes showing bins.









Pots showing newly planted Micranthemum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' (right), Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' (left), and Pogostemon helferi (back)









Tray of emersed Micranthemum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo'


----------



## asukawashere

That's a great looking tray of Monte Carlo, Roy! (And I'm jealously eyeballing those downoi pots—for whatever reason, I can never seem to get it going emersed...) We'll have to do some swapping when the spring rolls around!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi asukawashere,

I would be glad to swap plants with you anytime, you have some nice plants!

-Roy


----------



## takeshi

Wow! Monte Carlo is by far my favorite groundcover. I recently pulled out a few stems to attempt to grow them emersed since a few of them appeared to be melting in my tank (clear and brown?). Would you have any specific suggestions for this plant? Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi takeshi,

I am not doing anything special. It is a flat tray with a cover. There is a layer of Miracle-Gro potting mix covered with a thin layer of Walmart Special Kitty (the cheapest kitty litter). I foliar feed with a spray bottle filled with 1/4 teaspoon of Miracle-Gro® Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food in 16 ounces of water.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

It has been a week since my post of 2/15 where I showed pictures of the emersed pots I had just planted with H.c. 'Cuba', M.u. 'Monte Carlo', an the Pogostemon helferi. Here is what they look like now. Everything has recovered from the transplanting shock and is starting to show new growth, although with the very small leaves on the H.c. 'Cuba' it may be hard to see.


----------



## takeshi

Definitely looks great! thanks, monte carlo is quickly making its way into the US in these few recent month. Good luck!


----------



## h4n

Love your emersed setup Roy!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

@takeshi - thanks takesi....it is a fun plant I am going to try it in the 75 gallon I am setting up.

@h4n, thank you, it gives me a lot of material to chose from when I 'scape; although I do have my favorites!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

Time for the weekly update on the emersed pots; here is what they look like this week. The M.u. 'Monte Carlo' pots are all showing new leaves and a couple are starting to take off. Same with the H.c. 'Cuba' with new leaves showing up...just not getting thick yet. The Pogostemon helferi seems to be putting out lots of new leaves which means they have gotten over the transplanting shock but no new side shoots with baby plants yet.


----------



## takeshi

My Micranthemum Umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' has finally grown about 7 sides shoots as of this week. It still seems to grow extremely slowly compared to its submersed form. Do you think that it is capable of handling full sun at this point?


----------



## Phil Edwards

Roy,

What's the ambient temp in the tanks?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

takeshi said:


> My Micranthemum Umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' has finally grown about 7 sides shoots as of this week. It still seems to grow extremely slowly compared to its submersed form. Do you think that it is capable of handling full sun at this point?


Hi takeshi,

M.u. 'Monte Carlo' can be a slow grower for the first several weeks but once the root system becomes established it seems to take off. I do not put my plants in direct sun, they can 'bake' way too easily - especially covered. Near a bright window where they do not get direct sun seems to do well for some folks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Phil Edwards said:


> Roy,
> 
> What's the ambient temp in the tanks?


Hi Phil,

I keep my emersed plants in our unheated attached garage which gets down into the mid to low 40's on cold nights in the winter. However I cheat, I have eight 17 watt heat mats controlled by a single thermostat under the three shelves of my emersed humidomes and tubs. Between the steel grate shelves and the heat mat I use bubblewrap sheets to insulate the bottom of the mat; that way most of the heat goes up to the humidomes / bins. The mats are waterproof so it isn't a problem when I spill water on them...they wipe off easily if I spill dirt or other stuff as well.










It was a cool night last night getting down to 37 degrees and the garage temperature dropped to 55 degrees. The bins are 68 degrees which is where I have the thermostat set. The thermostat and the heat mats are currently not currently heating.

Earlier this year I checked on a really cold morning when the outside temperature was 25F; the garage ambient temperature was 48F; my emersed plant set up with the heat/germination mats was 63F. The coldest it got this winter was a 'cold snap' with arctic air coming down from Canada. The outside temperature was 12 degrees F; the garage temperature was 40 degrees, and the plants in the bins and humidomes were 63 degrees F. All the plants looked fine, no sign of stress.....love those propagation mats!


----------



## idex

Awesome set up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

Another week has passed, only 4 weeks until the big annual GSAS auction. Here is what the emersed H.c. 'Cuba' and M.u. 'Monte Carlo' look like today and what they looked like when planted 4 weeks ago. It is going to be a race to see if I can get these pots filled in and looking good in time! Grow! Grow! Grow!

2/15/14









4/11/14


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

Sorry, it has been a couple of weeks since an update. Here they are today, I moved a couple of pots around. The M.u. 'Monte Carlo' pots in the center were moved to the front edge and the front edge M.u. 'Monte Carlo' pots were moved so they would be more under the center of the lamps.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

It's been over three months since I updated this thread....where does the time go? I have grown and shared most of the Micrantherum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' and Pogostemon helferi (Downoi); the H.c. 'Cuba' is just about ready to bring to the next GSAS meeting.

For the last six months or so I have been using the following for my pots both in the 'Peptents' (humidomes) and in the storage containers.

a) 3" plastic pot
b) approx 1" of natural aquarium gravel on the bottom
c) fill to the shoulder of the pot with Miracle-Grow Potting Mix (not organic)
d) top with 1/8" - 1/4" Special Kitty cat litter (the cheapest stuff from Walmart)

This is a list of most of the species I am currently growing emersed:

Acmella repens
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Bacopa salzmannii
Ceratopteris cornuta
Cryptocoryne nurii
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset'
Cryptocoryne usterianna x walkeri
Eleocharis sp. (tall)
Eleocharis sp. 'Belem'
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Hydrocotyle sp 'Japan'
Hygrophila lancea
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
Hygrophila polysperma 'Tiger'
Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
Ludwigia glandulosa
Ludwigia sp. 'Red'
Micrantherum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo'
Penthorum sedoides
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Ranunculus inundatus
Staurogyne repens


----------



## Nawer

*One of the best posts I had ever seen related with emersed cultures. Thank you very much for sharing this treasure. *

Now that winter is coming I am thinking to move my lettuce culture inside my small apartment. Buy some of this (deep purple) and see how it goes. Nevertheless it seems that I will have less lettuces and a emersed culture under this light system with some of your ideas.

By the way, I tried to read this article. The access it seems to be restricted.



> Hi Lusher,
> 
> Here is an article I did for my blog about emersed plants and transitioning them from emersed to submerged and back.
> 
> I hope it answers some of your questions.


Thank you very much,

Lino.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Lino,

I see you are a long time APC member but not a real active poster so your kind comments mean a lot. I find that keeping a 'plant bank' of emersed grown plants allows me to have a ready supply of 'starter portions' of the less common species for aquascapes. It doesn't have to be difficult nor take up a lot of time.

Also thank you for highlighting the error in the link to the article I did on emersed plants and transitioning to emersed to submerged and vice versa. Here is a corrected link to the article I did for Northwest Aquaria on transitioning. (Also apologies to Lusher since the bad link was in response to his question).

Thanks for the link to the interesting light, I am interested how it does for you.

-Roy


----------



## Sjb1987

Hi Roy

You monte Carlo is so nice and green  I have mine growing in aquasoil...everything else in my emmersed tub is doing great except for the monte carlo...ive had it growing emmersed for well over a month...it's growing but areas of it seem to be turning brown and yellow while other areas of it look great.. do you have any experience with yours doing this?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Sjb1987,

I tried ADA Aquasoil Amazonia when I first set up my emersed containers but I was constantly battling BGA on the surface of the substrate so I evolved. What I have been using the last year is a shallow layer of natural aquarium gravel covered with Miracle-Gro Potting Mix (not organic) and a thin layer (1/8)"of Special Kitty on the top.

The potting mix provides nutrients for about four months. Whenever I water I foliar feed (spray the leaves) with Water-Soluble All-Purpose Plant Food mixed to about 1/2 strength. Micrantherum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' does seem to be a heavy feeder.

Micrantherum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo'


----------



## Sjb1987

Thanks for sharing with me about the aquasoil..i have some potting mix and some safe t sorb lying around so I will definitely try that out....I'll let you know in a few weeks how it works out for me


----------



## Adam C

Roy, your 'Monte Carlo' looks great. I'm using the kitty litter straight for mine and it seems to do pretty well. I fertilize fairly often using R/O and dry ferts and the results have been good.

I get the BGA on the surface in some of my containers, but not others (substrates of various sorts too - kitty litter, soil, coir, sand, potting mixes.) Any idea on why we're experiencing it?

Adam


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Adam,

I swear that cyanobacteria / BGA is the bane of emersed set-ups. I too find that some set-ups will have BGA show up and others not, and most of my set-ups are identical in the materials I use.

I have tried a lot of different methods to avoid the onset of BGA including: adjusting the amount of moisture, more ferts, less ferts but have not found a method that works.

I have also tried a number of methods to try to control BGA in my emersed set-ups once it shows up including: various dilutions of bleach, H2O2, Excel / Glutaraldehyde, and a couple of others. What seems to work best for me so far is a dilute dishwater soap solution but it is not 100% effective. Since BGA is both a plant and a bacteria and is capable of producing it own food through photosynthesis I am looking for a way to kill the bacteria portion of the BGA and weaken its ability to generate food via photosynthesis without adversely effecting the aquatic plants I am trying to grow.


----------



## AaronFeeney

WOW, Roy,

This is quite a nice thread.

Aaron


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Aaron,

Welcome to APC! Thanks, this setup allows me to have 'starter portions' of several harder to find species always available for new aquascapes or changes in existing 'scapes'.


----------



## h4n

hows all this going now Roy?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi h4n,

It's been over two years since I first planted this emersed setup and it continues to grow and do well with very few set-backs. 

Even in my unheated attached garage the heat mats keep the plants warm enough so they continue to grow and thrive.


----------



## customtanks

Great set up here!


----------



## Tanan

Great thread! My emersed setup hasn't had any BGA or algae. But I do encounter a lot of fungus on soil surface. Any tips? Also what you guys have been using to fertilize your plants? Do you guys spray it or fertilize the water column?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Tanan,

Thank you for the kind comments! That is one of the reasons I use a very thin layer of Montmorillonite clay (1/8" or less) as the top layer of my substrate - to minimize fungus issues.


----------



## Michael

Roy, I just reviewed this thread, thanks so much for posting all this great information! I am going to try several of your techniques when I rework my fire bellied toad paludarium in the spring.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Michael,

I glad you found the information useful; I look forward to reading about your project!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

My old photo storage location (snapfish) no longer allows sharing photos unless you are a snapfish member. I am in the process of uploading my photos to flickr and am just testing the links to verify they are viewable by the public.






















</a>[/IMG]


----------



## BruceF

Nice to see you posting Roy.


----------



## Aquaticz

way to go Roy 

got Me again 
now I have to scope out an emersed location


----------



## DutchMuch

Hey Seattle, 
What substrate is it you use in your cups? I'm sure you said but I'm to lazy to look...
Also any updates?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi DutchMuch,

Just call me Roy.

For the last several years the layers I have used in all of my 3" plastic pots are:
1/2 of natural gravel
1-1/2" of Miracle=Gro Potting Mix (not organic)
1/8" of the cheapest Wal-Mart Special Kitty Cat Litter (which is of course Montmorillonite clay)

The Osmocote fertilizer in the MGPM lasts about 3 months or so. When I see the growth start to falter I water with Miracle-Gro® Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food that I mix to 1/2 strength.

I also watch for nutrient deficiencies, such as iron (Fe), calcium (Ca), and magnesium (Mg) and will water with dilute Seachem Equlibrium with a little CSM+B in it if needed.

For light I am currently using 2 lamp 40 watt shop lights. One lamp is 'Daylight' and one light is 'Warm White'. Because the emersed set=up is in an unheated attached garage that can get down to about 40 degrees on a cold winter night I use thermostatically controlled heat mats under the contains set to 65 degrees. Even though they cannot maintain 65 degrees on the coldest night they maintain 50+ degrees. I haven't lost a species due to cold.


----------



## DutchMuch

Do appreciate the reply, and it seems you have a nice ongoing setup  
Any special reason you grow emersed? study the flowers? just wonderin' 

We need update pics!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Dutchmuch,

I am the chairperson for the Greater Seattle Aquarium Society (GSAS.org) Horticulture Awards Program. I like to grow several of the 'harder to find' species in a 'plant bank' so if club member (or I) need a starter portion I can help them out. A couple times a year I may sell some 'extra' emersed stems or plants either at the club auction or online. My emersed set-up is not a 'farm' more of a 'garden'!


----------



## DutchMuch

Haha! I know what you mean  I give half of my emersed stems away... But of course if I can I'm stingy and I sell them  preferably low priced. 
But I also do it myself to just have "extras" whenever I need them, on hand. Or another way I could say, is I have them also because I have every plant I've ordered that Can grow emersed, I grow at least 1 stem emersed for the previous reasons. And I collect them so.


----------

